# Need help with accuracy!!



## Captcanadia (May 17, 2013)

Hey everyone!
I'm brand new to air rifles and I've been having a little trouble with this one I just bought, so if anyone has some advice for a newbie that would be much appreciated!
A few days ago I bought a Ruger Air Hawk and a Simmons scope to go with it. These past 2 days I've had nothing but grief from the gun; at first the gun was shooting so low that i had to put a shim under the scope to make it fire properly. Now I am getting the most inconsistent shots ever, I'm talking a 10 inch+ "group" at 10-15 yards. So far I have cleaned the barrel and tried a few different kinds of ammo and both failed to make any difference. I have read online that the scope rings that come with the gun are garbage but the scope is tightened down good and nothing is moving at all..as far as I know. Does anyone have an idea what could be causing this horrible accuracy? Could it still be the rings?


----------



## NCAG1 (May 5, 2013)

A few things come to mind to check........here goes! The Ruger Air Hawk is a springer so first off a springer is sometimes very hold sensitive and you must find that sweet spot which equates to alot of shooting. I suggest you set your target a piece of paper with a at most 2" circle on it for aim point. Do this a 15 yards to start and sight in the scope < now this could be the issue and I have to ask a few questions...........

How many rounds with that scope have you shot through it already?

Some scopes are NOT springer rated point blank! If not, in some cases a few shots will wreck one! You have to have a springer rated scope for spring airguns. Which model scope is it? Check the manufacturer and see if it is rated for such......if not and you fired any number of shots you may have a scope that is toast and now only good for nothing.......hate to be the bearer of potential bad news here.

Other thing is with a break barrel you can have a few issues to solve as well. For instance, barrel droop and a compensating mechanism like a droop compensator to install. The other thing is if it has nylon washers on the break/pivot point where you break the barrel down for loading it could be lose or worn out even if a new gun. Break barrels should really have brass washers but to save money now days companies use nylon to save a buck.

Here is another thing to do and check.................check the screws that secure the working of the gun to the stock and make sure they are secure. Not over tightened but secure. I suggest like on any new gun you pre-inspect a new gun for all this prior to shooting. I would take the gun off the stock and do a visual of the gun and when you place back on use blue loctite to the threads to secure from back off during shooting. Springers are notorious for backing screws out and the gun barrel/receiver and all the working parts get lose and will yield the results your speaking of.

Try these things and see what you may come up with. But when you do and all these things are fixed or brought into spec you then should put the gun to paper to see the results. Once you get tight groups back out to 20 yards then 25 yards and so on each time sighting the gun in.

Good luck!


----------



## Captcanadia (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. This is the scope: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001RMWTJ ... -1&pi=SL75. Im thinking that the gun still needs to be broken in aswell. I also heard that the gun likes heavier pellets so im going to try that.


----------



## NCAG1 (May 5, 2013)

I looked it up and it stated "recoil proof" but in all reality unless it is a proven scope it can really mean nothing. The recoil proof could be a direct address of traditional powder burners that one might put this scope on. Air rifles recoil different than powder burnrs so unless it specifically indicates or states springer airgun rated then I would be suspect of a scope.

Plus it is a price point scope.......meaniing. very affordable. Nothing wron with that and don't get me wrong. But most scopes I have found to stand the test of a springer will run you at least $70 to over $200. Yep, $200 and if you get a hawke Sidewinder which Hawke's are springer rated an backed with warranty will run you in some circles $400 almost. I use Hawke scopes myself and have a few UTG/Leapers which are good springer scopes too but not as fancy usually.

I tend to look at the power rating of the gun by the factory which is usually over inflated by anywhere from 50-100 fps. They usually shoot on the lighter side of a particular caliber to get those ratings. I like to use the rule of thumb when I test pellets of mid is better. In other words if a caliber has anything from 7 grain up to 15 grain I would start testing at 9 to 11 grain for instance. Too heavy a pellet will create issues for a rifle and too light (for instance in a magnum rated rifle) could result in piston slam. Too heavy conversely results in extreme pressure to the spring.

Hope this helps a bit more. To me sighting a gun in and finding all these aspects to get a great shooter is 90% of the fun. I remind myself I should have been a R&D person constantly!


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

IF the Airhawk is like the Blackhawk, you have a hyper-hold sensitive bad triggered beast.
Still, and even though you're new to AG's, you should be doing a lot better than 10" groups or even 5" at that yardage.
Like NCAG1,,, the 1st thing I'd consider is the scope and stock screws.

As for barrel droop, I wouldn't be to concerned about that for now. Unless it's severe, scope adjustment should compensate for droop out to about 30 yds and depending on the gun/scope maybe beyond.

I've had good luck with Leapers and CenterPoint AG rated scopes in the $40-$50 range. Optical quality ain't bad and
I have yet to have one fail,,, but then I don't shoot so called magnum springers.

Also didn't mean to disparage the Airhawk,,, my first high powered springer was a Blackie. 
With the right pellets and an increased learning curve it shot well.
I'm sure a tune would have smoothed out it's twang but as far as I know there still isn't an after market replacement trigger for the Rugers.


----------



## ward (May 22, 2013)

First, use only a "springer" air gun rated scope, most Bushnells are. Next make sure all screws are tight, use loctite if necessary. Read up on the "artillery" hold and use it, it works. Finally, test many types and makes of pellets. Mine shoots 3/8 inch at 25 yds with crossman hollow points, 1/2 inch with PBA, 3/4 inch with Gamo redhead and won't stay on an 8 inch paper plate with daisy. The triggers are usually lousy but if you concentrate you can make them work.


----------



## Lat56oya (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## conntaxman (Jun 6, 2013)

From what you say, im thinking that it is a bad Barrel. About 2 weeks ago i bought a Ben, trail np. and put it together and at ONLY 30 yards it was shooting 16 inches low, now that is with the virtical adjustment for the radcital to be at 4. the range for that adj. is from 0 to 8. I called the company that i bought it off of and told him and he told me to just send it back. And he also told me that they have many with bad barrels. Even turning the adjustment all the way up to center it for only 30 yards would be No good. what if you wanted to shoot at 50. No way.
I just bought a Ben trail XL1100 and got it today , i posted all about it here.[ Ben. XL1100 .22 CAL ] Just a few newer post. That thing is awsom. It took only about 4 shots to zero the scope in, and with only about 100 shots it will stay in a 2 inch circle.But most are now in the size of a nickle, at 30 yards.Right now i have to aim about 1 mill dot below.But i want to set it up for 50 yards so I won't touch it untill i at least shoot about half of the crossman hollow points 250. 
I would send it back. No reason to SHIM the scope.
John


----------

